# Need help with an 09 Foreman 500 front diff



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys - need some help. My sons Foreman 500 is having an issue with the front end - I thought it was just a CV since he busted the boot and ran it dry of grease however after installing the new axle the four wheeler is doing the same thing. It is acting as if its locked in 4wd (very hard to steer) but its not however when I jack it up the two front tires are turning together so something has them locked together in the front end. This is a stock fourwheeler with some 26 inch mud lights so nothings been done with it.
Any idea whats going on with it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd start by flushing out the front diff and putting some fresh oil in it.


----------

